# Nissan Micra 2004 Breather Pipe



## hhhiiimmm (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello I am new to the forums, 

but I would like to know where the breather pipe is located in my car. (Nissan Micra 2004 K12 Engine) As I think that the breather pipe is blocking up and I need to check it. But I have had a look around the car and I can't seem to find it at all. 

Any help will do.

Your sincerely, 
hhhiiimmm


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's probably the hose that runs from the top of the clutch housing and the other end is vented to the atmosphere.


----------

